# 10 vert n00b tank



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm making a vert tank for my Anoles.

I started off with a 10 gollon tank and I scored one side and busted out the glass, it's now the top of the vivarium.
I then cut notches into the tank fram from the screen top to rest on.
I took a peice of eggcrate and made a false bottom...I'm concerned it may be too high?
Then carved me out a riverbed for the water feature...
Got 2 square dowels to make the screen lid frame...it will eveentually be a canopy to hide the light.

That's all I've got done for now.
This is my first vivarium build.

I plan on wedging a flat stone into the back and angling it down and having the water drip down into the riverbed.
Going to place vines throughout the tank for the Anoles to climb around on.
Instead of getting a vert convert kit(can't afford it) I'm placing a piece of glass on the side and once I get the money I'll get the kit.
The tank will have to be accessed through the top.
I'm just doing the basics as far as the substrate..
I'm hoping to get a good kit offline to grow moss instead of buying bags of beaked moss.
I have a Zilla cord access port for the top of the screen lid for the water feature chord.
I'm going to use the silicone and peat moss method to seal the riverbed and whatnot.
I also have this waterproof velcro that I'm going to use to hold the background in place instead of using silicone and whatnot so I can pull the background off whenever.

I'm exited about my first build.

Feel free to give me some ideas and whatnot. It'd be greatly appreciated.

I'll update as quickly as I can...
Below is a pic of my current staus of the bulid and just a crappy rough placement


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Looking good so far. Can't wait to see it planted and the river bed up and running. BTW good peat moss/silicone job on the styro foam stream on your other thread


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Here is a little update...

I got some retaining walls up and the river bed and the layout of the water feature.
I got to put the rock up and silicone it it place then poke my hole for the water line.

As far as planting I'm not sure what to do...lol
This background is so close to the glass I'm not sure if I can put small baskets for some plants. I plan on putting a small plant to the left and right of the riverbed.

I also hope to get some creeping figs vines..or whatever they're called.
I need to get a abs substrate and plant kit and some moss...
Maybe someday lol
Anyone willing to hook me up I'd appreciate it greatly.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Here is another update...it's going faster than I thought it would...
I'm indifferent on the two Croton plants beside the river tho...
The one hanging on the side is a plastic Amapolla....another one will go on the other side one I put the glass on.

What do you think....
Keep them or leave them out?
Also what do you think of the vine I made?
I used coathanger and the silicone and peatmoss

Thanks for viewing


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

im quite interested to see how your river bed water feature works out  i love water features and am allways looking for new ideas  keep posting it looks good so far!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Here is a video update.

I'm kinda worried about all the splash the water feature is putting off cause the soil for the Crotons are constantly wet...
I used peatmoss, perlite, sphagnum, and charcoal to plant the Crotons in little pots.
I really don't think they'll hold up lol

Still got work to do. I'm hoping to get some moss and have it cover the entire bottom...

What do you think?
Btw sorry for the crappy vid quality. I had to use the lowest setting on my phone so I could upload to YouTube without wifi...


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks great planted! Jessie's hott.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Here is my hanging planter....

Floral foam, silicone, peatmoss, straws(for drainage) wooden dowel to hole the suction cup firmly.
I pusshed the dowel through the foam until it went through the hole of the suction cup and into the opposite side, but not all the way through.

For the soil I mixed orchid bark, sphagnum, charcoal, peatmoss and perlite.
It sticks out farther than I wanted to but it looks nice.

Finally got my glass cut right...stupid people at Lowe's didn't cut it right 5 times lol

I'm about done with the build. 
Gonna get some moss soon and let it take over the bottom.

It should groow on the peatmoss right?
Do you think the planter hangs out too far?


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I think they look really nice!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I finally finished!!!!!

It looks great...
I changed my mind on the Crotons and added 2 bromeliads that will get huge lol.

I'm going to post another vid maybe of the hanging planters in there.

I'm so happy with the way it turned out 

Btw does anyone know how to make your signature your thread link with out it looking like a long link and make it just the decription with the link?


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Great work. Looks like it will be a nice house there for some frogs! Be sure to update us when you get the frogs in there... I would be interested to see how often they hang out on those vines and that top part of the waterfall!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry man this is a tank for my anoles and gecko.

I can't really afford darts but I hope to in the future...
I've tried to find them locally instead of odering. 
There is a reptile show in July and I hope to get some.

I'm wondering tho if its best too build a vert or regular tank...

This build was jsut to test my abilities. To see if I'm confident in getting into the dartfrog hobby. It's exspensive lol

I have a 55g that I'm gonna split and use one side for my green tree frogs and the other side for my golden gecko or I may just make the gecko a separate vivarium.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Here is an update. I have finally made a door on the side and made it into a true vert convert. I'm very pleased with how it turned out. 
Not bad for my first vivarium......


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Very cool build. 

I skipped the water feature in my first two tanks. I am seriously considering one for my 50 build. Stared at a number of water feature tanks yesterday in an attempt to steal design ideas.

As for additional cover, the plants just take time to get acclimated and grow in. From what I have seen, my favorite vivs (with the wild look) are all at minimum 1 year old.

Just keep at it and keep tweaking things until you get the tank the way you want it.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> ....
> 
> Btw does anyone know how to make your signature your thread link with out it looking like a long link and make it just the decription with the link?....


Go to your thread and copy the web address (highlight, right click, copy)
Write description of link in your post (or sig)
Highlight description, click on the earth icon with chain link on the menu above your post box, paste URL, click OK. 
It wont look right until you submit your reply, but it will appear as your description underlined and will link you to your thread when clicked.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

actually very interesting water feature.. i like it. its different


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

NickJR said:


> actually very interesting water feature.. i like it. its different


Thanks 
I was hoping it would be a few drips instead of one singular drip :/
I'm gonna fool with it some more.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Frank H said:


> Go to your thread and copy the web address (highlight, right click, copy)
> Write description of link in your post (or sig)
> Highlight description, click on the earth icon with chain link on the menu above your post box, paste URL, click OK.
> It wont look right until you submit your reply, but it will appear as your description underlined and will link you to your thread when clicked.


Thanks man...I've been fighting with it for the past bit and found out the link itself was 80 characters and I was only allowed 100 characters for the signature.
I used tinyurl.com and made the link a lot smaller.
I got it fixed


----------

